# Northeastern Ohio 2008-2009 Season Thread



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i figured i'd start one. Afternoon boys :salute:. Just started snowing right now. What's it like by you?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Lil'PlowinMan93;657203 said:


> Well i figured i'd start one. Afternoon boys :salute:. Just started snowing right now. What's it like by you?


there is already a ohio thread for this year. RAIN!


----------

